# Charactere mehrfach



## Gonzarion (17. Mai 2005)

Habt Ihr zu dem Problem der mehrfachen Char Einträge inzwischen eine Lösung??? So langsam ist es nicht mehr spassig, wenn ein Char aus unserer Gilde 24 mal vertreten ist. 
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt das schnellstens abstellen.

Danke schon mal


----------



## Elros (1. Juni 2005)

Habe das Problem auch mit der mermaligen Char eintragung im Herold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie oder was kann man da machen oder ist das nen Blasc bug !?!?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bitte um hilfe


----------



## Nauglamir (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo, das Problem besteht nach wie vor, besonders bei den Herold Statistiken, womit diese verfälscht wiedergegeben werden.

Das sollte schnellstens behoben werden, siehe bei der Statistik die Gildenstatistik der 
Unheimliche Brüder
Khaz'goroth - Allianz
125 Members von denen Anduin von lvl 24 -34 insgesamt mehr als 110 ! mal angezeigt wird.

Wäre nett von euch wenn ihr das mal fixen könntet...
Gruß Nauglamir


----------



## Elros (8. Juli 2005)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hallo wie siehts aus noch kein land in sicht oder was Prob immer noch nit gefixt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 chars werden immer noch mehrfach eingetragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und da durch ist die Herold Statistiken na ja leider keine richtige statistik mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also muss sagen jungs das Prog Blasc hat was und ich finds alles im allen gut gelöst aber das mit der mehrfach eintragung solltet ihr regeln


----------



## B3N (8. Juli 2005)

Keine Sorge, das Problem wurde nicht vergessen und wir sind weiterhin dran das Problem endgütig zu lösen. Im Moment haben nur bestimmte Dinge wie z.B. unser FTP Server etc. die höhere Priorität, aber wir haben es nicht vergessen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

